# muñeco con moviento y sonido



## jinete123 (Sep 29, 2011)

hola, soy bastante novado con esto de la electronico ya que solo conosco algunas cosas, bueno la idea es la siguiente, creo q todos hemos visto en epoca de naviadad esos muñecos bailarines y cantantes que les presionas la mano o la panza y se escucha una musica, 

quisiera que me ayudaran a ser un sistema de esos, espero averme explicado de todas formas les dejo un video






saludos y gracias desde antes


----------

